# How much formula for 11 week old when switching from breastfeeding?



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

We are in the process of switching to formula from BF as we have had issues with weight gain. My dd was back to birth weight after 10 days and still gaining at 3 weeks.  Then only gained 1/2oz in 2 weeks, 5 1/2 oz with top ups of formula in 1 week, then no gain with no top up in 1 week, then 9 1/2 oz with top ups in 1 week, finally 1/2 oz loss in 1 week with top ups.

We have been to the hospital and there was no underlying illness, so we came to the decision to phase out BF and go to all formula feeds.

Today is the first day of exclusive formula and we're worried we're giving her too much.

7.50 am - 7oz
10.45 am - 3 1/2oz
2.15 pm - 7 oz
5.15pm - 4oz
6.15pm - 4 oz
7.50pm - 3 oz

At each feed she was rooting and fist sucking, at 6.15pm screaming.

She was last weighed at 9 weeks on 24th March and was 8lb 7 1/2oz (birth weight was 6lb 15oz) and we will get her weighed again on 7th April.

We struggle to get her to sleep during the day unless we are out but she sleeps ok at night.

How much formula should she be having because I've looked on the internet and they say 2 1/2 oz per lb which would be about 23oz. The HV said to make 6 x 6oz bottles per day which would be 36 oz. She also seems to still only be going 2 hours between feeds.

Sorry for the long winded post.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sorry for delay, started a new job! mail me if still having issues
andrea


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi again,

Things seemed to have settled down with Megan taking between 30 to 35oz per day in 5 feeds and sleeping 8pm till about 6am.

But the last two nights she's woken crying at about 2am after going down at 8pm and taken another 7oz on top of her feeds through the day. She's then waking between 6 and 7 am. Is this likely to be a growth spurt?

thanks

Joy


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

hi
sounds like it! try increasing the volume of the daytime feeds, and/or add in a dream feed before u go to bed. Also she must be close to weaning age now? 
andrea


----------

